# Success at last!



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

A couple of months ago I posted about our dismal day at our first dog show. Both Ellie (my golden) and I are brand-spankin new at all of this and that first show was a disaster. We didn't even finish the RN course. Several of you gave me great advice and I wanted to share how we did today.

We finished two titles, Rally Novice A and Beginner Novice A with four blue ribbons today! I was especially happy when Ellie did even better at trial number two when I knew she had to be ready to go home. Our results for the second trial were 198 in BN and 99 in RN.

So my thanks for your words of wisdom and encouragement. Very happy camper in Illinois!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats and way to stick with it..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That is AWESOME! Congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great job! Keep up the positive attitude and this showing thing will become both addictive and second nature! Pictures???


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on your first of many titles!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Whoohoo!! Congratulations for a job well done!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome<: Congrats on the blues and titles<:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations to you both!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations and kudos for sticking with it! The first of many, many titles to come!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Way to go you should be so proud of what you both did.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks to all! My first rally sign I had the distracted dog (that I had two months ago) but this time I knew what to do and just started over, got her attention and moved on. After that she was with me. 

It was very hard on her as this trial was run my good friends and all the stewards are buddies of her - they were hiding to help not distract her. Too funny


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yay!!  Congratulations!!


----------

